

What Comp Sci Course should my 72 year old dad take - huevosdeoro

My dad taught me how to program when I was 8 ... I am now 40.  He came from an era of punch cards and pre object oriented concepts.  He is expressing interest in learning modern programming.<p>Any recommendations on what open comp sci courses he should take?<p>He has expressed some interest in machine learning but I feel he needs some modern fundamentals first.
======
informatimago
It would certainly be fun to write a smartphone application. (So either learn
Objective-C and iOS, or Java and Android).

But I wouldn't call that "modern programming".

I'd like to suggest learning lisp, and do some AI programming (cf. AIMA, PAIP,
ML, etc), but then those all come from the era of punch cards and pre object
oriented concepts (even if Common Lisp is the first and till now the best
standardized OO language).

So what good "modern programming" has to give us? Perhaps Haskell. Yes, all
there is in Haskell was already in Backer's 1972 paper. But it's a little more
recent than the 1959's Lisp.

Some days, you really feel trapped inside the Matrix, release 6.0...

------
huevosdeoro
In case you are interested this is what I first learned on -
[http://oldcomputers.net/ts1000.html](http://oldcomputers.net/ts1000.html)

